# LED/Flash de Celular como Linterna.



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

Tengo un Led de un celular descompesto:



y lo quiero usar como linterna (para ponerlo en un microscopio) pero no tengo las especificaciones de dicho led, ¿Alguien sabe con que voltaje y corriente trabajan?

se que puedo ir probando, pero no lo quiero quemar pues es el unico que tengo.


----------



## TRILO-BYTE (Sep 22, 2015)

a lo mejor buscando el diagrama de dicho celular


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

> a lo mejor buscando el diagrama de dicho celular



El telefono es o era chino, marca patitochino, no creo que encuentre nada.

con una idea de por donde empezar, estaria bien... supongo que metiendole unos ¿5Volts y unos 50mA?


----------



## elaficionado (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola.

Asume 3.4V, 20mA si es blanco o azul.

No hay Leds de 5V, a menos que tenga una resistencia incorporada internamente.

Chao. 
elaficionado.


----------



## yosimiro (Sep 22, 2015)

Creo que se ha tratado algo parecido hace poco.
El asunto es, que si fue pensado como flash(aunque es un led), no debe soportar mucho trabajo continuo, y menos obteniendo esa luminosidad.
Eso debe acortarle la vida indefectiblemente.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

> Asume 3.4V, 20mA si es blanco



es blanco... hare esa prueba...



> Creo que se ha tratado algo parecido hace poco.
> El asunto es, que si fue pensado como flash(aunque es un led), no debe soportar mucho trabajo continuo,.
> Eso debe acortarle la vida indefectiblemente.



no lo creo mucho, quien sabe, la mayoria de los telefonos android con ese tipo de led tienen una aplicacion de linterna y he visto quienes la usan mucho... es decir seguramente dura mas el led que el telefono XD.

pero no importa si no me dura, como menciono es para un microscopio y solo lo encendere cuando lo use porque los leds que trae no aluzan suficiente.

*EDITO:*

Puse una resistencia de 120R alimentado con 5V y si me gusto, creo que asi la dejo para no pedirle tanto al LED...

primer foto  microscopio con sus leds, segunda foto el led/flash a la misma distancia de los leds del microscopio, tercer foto consumo del led (19mA)

aaah.. de la vida del led, si dura poco (dias) les comento XD.


----------



## dearlana (Sep 22, 2015)

Hola papirrin:

Trabaja a 3,6 Voltios y con una fuente que suministre al menos 700 miliamperios.

¡Suerte!.


----------



## papirrin (Sep 22, 2015)

> con una fuente que suministre al menos 700 miliamperios.


Tanto 

bueno cuando me caiga otro le meto los 700mA, no se me vaya a quemar este y ya le puse hasta su soprte.  y lo conecte al mismo USB, que creo solo da 500mA.


----------



## acalienda (Sep 24, 2015)

Conectale una resistencia en serie y conectalo a una tension continua variable, midiendo el consumo de corriente. Ve subiendo la tension hasta que el led empiece a lucir , hasta que veas una cantidad de luz suficiente con una corriente que no pase de 150 o 200 mA ( depende del led).


----------

